# Getting to know new pistol feel, performance and accuracy



## ronarndt (Mar 10, 2019)

My Gen4 G20 10 mm is my first Glock, so I have been getting used to how it performs. I already replaced the stock little dinky forward slide release and slide lock with beefier ones that perform better. I installed the thinnest beavertail on the grip and now have a comfortable fit for my hand and controls that do not require extra effort to operate. Despite all of the tales about excessive 10mm recoil, I find the pistol easy to control. After firing about 500 rounds of 10mm, I decided to compare long range accuracy vs two other 9mm pistols I have- a Berretta M9 and a Taurus PT99. Long range being the 25 yard maximum at the target pistol range I go to. I was pleased to find that at 25 yards I did four 10 shot groups with the Glock that all hit the paper within the 6 inch circle, three in the red. My M9 was the same without any lucky shots in the bulls eye and the Taurus, which is my favorite, hit all four groups on the paper in the 6 inch circle with three lucky bulls eyes. I'm still getting used to the somewhat ugly shape of the Glock, but performance lives up to its reputation.


----------

